# F-Taste Makro Programmieren



## NANU (13. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern ein makro, das in Outlook folgendes macht: Es soll bei druck auf eine F-Taste einen bestimmten Text in die Mail einfügen.
Beispiel:
Bei Druck auf die Taste F2 soll in der Mail erscheinen:

Vorname Name
Strasse Nr.
PLZ Ort

Leider finde ich nirgends welche Befehle ich in das Makro schreiben muss.
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Retlaw (14. November 2003)

Im Menü:
Extras => Makro => Makros...
Der Makrorekorder zeichnet alles auf was du tust, jetzt musst du nur selber den gewünschten Text in eine eMail einfügen und die Aufnahme stoppen. Dem Makro kannst du unter oben genanntem Menü eine Tastenkombination zuweisen.
Vor dem Starten des Rekorders solltest du eine eMail öffnen, machst du das erst während der Aufnahme wird das Makro jedesmal selbst eine neue Mail erstellen.
Wenn du Ahnung von VBA hast kannst du das Makro jetzt noch überarbeiten, muss aber nicht sein wenn du es richtig aufzeichnest.
Geht nur im Outlook, nicht Express.


----------



## NANU (14. November 2003)

Hallo Retlaw,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ich ´habe Outlook 2000. Wenn ich auf 
Extras => Makro => Makros...
gehe, kommt ein Fenster mit dem ich ein Makro erstellen kann. Klicke ich auf Erstellen, so bin ich sofort im VBA Editor.
Ich habe mal bei MS WORD nachgesehen. Da gab es eine Extra Funktion unter Makro: Aufnahme. Gibt es die vielleicht nicht unter Outlook 2000, oder ist vielleicht bei mir was falsch in Outlook eingestellt ?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. November 2003)

Nimm das Makro einfach in Word auf und kopier den Text aus Word ( Makro ) in Outlook!


```
Sub Makro1()
'
' Makro1 Makro
' Makro aufgezeichnet am 14.11.03 von Thomas Lindner
'
    Selection.TypeText Text:="Name, Vorname"
    Selection.TypeParagraph
    Selection.TypeText Text:="Adresse"
    Selection.TypeParagraph
    Selection.TypeText Text:="PLZ, Ort"
End Sub
```


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. November 2003)

Nachtrag:

Die angehängte Dokumentvorlage ( gezippt ) erfüllt zum Beispiel die gewünschten Anforderungen!

Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein eigenes Menü eingefügt.


----------



## NANU (14. November 2003)

Hallo,

zuerst einmal danke für die Hilfe. Wenn ich 

Public Sub Makro1 ()
    Selection.TypeText Text:="Name, Vorname"
    Selection.TypeParagraph
    Selection.TypeText Text:="Adresse"
    Selection.TypeParagraph
    Selection.TypeText Text:="PLZ, Ort"
End Sub

in das Textfeld des VB Editors eingebe, kommt die Fehlermeldung Laufzeitfehler 424.
Die Zip Datei habe ich mir runtergeladen, aber sie enthielt nur ein leeres Word Dokument. 
Vielleicht stelle ich mich nur ein bischen dappisch an, aber es klappt einfach nicht.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. November 2003)

Drück mal F2 in Word oder guck mal ins Menü nach neuen Symbolleisten!

Oder habe ich einen Exportfehler gemacht?


----------



## NANU (14. November 2003)

Eine Veränderung in der Menueleiste kann ich nicht sehen. Wenn ich F2 kommt ein von mir mit dem recorder erstelltes Makro.
In Word kann ich problemlos mit dem Recorder ein Makro erstellen.
Wenn ich dann den Text 

Sub Makro1()
    Selection.TypeText Text:="Name, Vorname"
    Selection.TypeParagraph
    Selection.TypeText Text:="Adresse"
    Selection.TypeParagraph
    Selection.TypeText Text:="PLZ, Ort"
End Sub

nach Outlook in den VB Editor kommt er mit der Fehlermeldung Laufzeitfehler 424

Die Frage ist nun, was mache ich falsch oder sollte ich Outlook einmal de- und neuinstallieren ?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. November 2003)

Stell Dich mit dem Cursor in Nachrichtenfenster ( Neue Nachricht ) und probier es dann, dann sollte es problemlos funktionieren!


----------



## NANU (15. November 2003)

Hallo,

irgentwie mache ich was falsch. wenn du Zeit hast, kannst du dir mal meine Vorgehensweise unter:
http://www.eussler.de/F-Tastenversuch.htm ansehen
Vieleicht siehst Du ja, was ich falsch mache. Vielen dank schon mal für die viele Mühe, die du dir schon gemacht hast.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. November 2003)

Logisch!

Du darfst das Makro nicht im Editor starten, weil dort kann es nicht ausgeführt würden.

Du schließt nach dem einfügen einfach den Editor nachdem Du das Makro übers Symbol "Speichern" gesichert hast.

Dann wechselst Du wieder zu Outlook

Dann erstellst Du eine neue Emailnachrricht


Dort,  im Fenster neue Nachricht, ins Nachrichtenfeld ( *nicht in die Adress- oder Betreffzeile* ) 

Und dort dann auch in Menü : Extras - Makros.....


Dann klappt das einwandfrei....


----------



## NANU (15. November 2003)

Hallo,

leider klappt es immer noch nicht. Ich habe unter 

http://www.eussler.de/F-Tastenversuch.htm

ergänzt wie ich es weiter gemacht habe. Vielleicht siehst du dir es nochmals an und weisst noch was.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. November 2003)

JA, urgs, jetzt weiß ich den Fehler...

Du mußt Uotlook umstellen, das allen Nachrichetn Word als Editor nutzen:

Outlook Menü: Extras -> Optionen ; Registerkarte : Emailformat: Haken bei "Email mit Miccorsoft Word bearbeiten".

WEIL, das Makro kann im Standardeditor von Outlook nicht arbeiten.


----------



## NANU (15. November 2003)

Es funktioniert   ***FREU***

Recht herzlichen dank. Ohne deine Hilfe hätte ich es nicht geschaftt.

Viele Grüße und die besten Wünsche für ein schönes Wochenende
Jens


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. November 2003)

Dau Du jetzt deine Emails in Word bearbeitest, kannst Du natürlich auch deine Adressen aus einer Datenbank ( Serienbrieffunktion ) auslesen  - is recht praktisch!


----------



## NANU (15. November 2003)

Alles klar.
Nochmals besten dank.

Viele grüße
Jens


----------



## NANU (15. November 2003)

Hallo, da bin ich nochmals. es ist noch eine Frage aufgetaucht.

Im Editor von Outlook kann ich über die verschiedenen Konten beim versenden der Mail den passenden Mail absender aussuchen. Gibt es dies auch in dem WORD Editor ?
Beispiel:
Schreibe eine Mail und möchte sie dann mit dem Absender AAA@gmx.de versenden.
Danach eine neue mail die aber mit dem Absender BBB@gmx.de versand werden soll.

Hoffe ich Nerve dich nicht allzusehr.

Viele grüße
Jens


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. November 2003)

Es befindet sich "über" dem Nachrichtenfenster eine Schaltfläche namens "Konten" direkt neben dem Button "Senden"...


----------



## NANU (15. November 2003)

Kann die Schaltfläche nicht finden. Habe auch schon unter anpassen nachgesehen und es nicht gefunden (übersehen ?)
Habe mal das Bild einer leeren Mail nach 

http://www.eussler.de/Outlookbild.jpg

gestellt. Vielelicht kannst du nochmals helfen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. November 2003)

Hmm, ja ich vermutte jetzt mal, das es an Word 2000 liegt, das diese Schaltfläche nicht vorhanden ist. Ich konnte leider auch keine Optionen/Anpassungen finden das zu verändern.


----------



## NANU (15. November 2003)

das nehme ich auch an. Nochmals vielen dank für Deine nette Hilfe.

Viel grüße
Jens


----------

